# anyone ever use something like this?



## g19fanatic (Apr 3, 2010)

i'm thinking about making something similar to this. It seems simple to make but i was just wondering if anyone has ever used something like this before

YouTube - Pantograph Demonstration by Jayson for 3D Woodworking Supply


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Might be easier to do it by hand.
The problem I see is putting the stylus down exactly on an edge, then steering it accurately.


----------



## g19fanatic (Apr 3, 2010)

i see the problems using a pantograph but w/ the image being reduced by 50% (or more) the minor errors in correctly tracing an image will be further reduced...

could also use this method around a template... another way to skin this cat?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

g19fanatic said:


> i see the problems using a pantograph but w/ the image being reduced by 50% (or more) the minor errors in correctly tracing an image will be further reduced...
> 
> could also use this method around a template... another way to skin this cat?


Hi Paul:

I note in the video that the demonstrator doesn't show the result of his efforts other than other patterns available? I've always been leery of pantographs because of their lightness and the difficulty of keeping the router under control. In this example that doesn't appear to be the case but I'm still not convinced. I'll print it out and do it by hand if I have to. At least then I have control over the letter and word spacing that changes as the characters grow. That's something that can't be handled in a pantograph.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

The MilesCraft jig will do a good job it just takes practice  like most things you will not get it right the 1st.time or two...but once you get the hang of it you will see it can do it all for you..  like they say practice makes it perfect..

=====


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

I used the Craftsman 3D Pantograph -same thing- in the early 80s. It was my first router toy. They work fine for routing in cedar and redwood, never tried them in hardwoods.
They came with a whole stack of fonts, all i used were the "Olde English" and the modern "digital"


----------



## g19fanatic (Apr 3, 2010)

good to know that people have used commercially available ones w/ some success (practice always makes perfect)

anyone ever try making one?


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

But how they make 3D works ?
YouTube - 1298 Pantograph from Milescraft


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

It's not 3D like most people would think of. For instance you couldn't carve a wooden apple with it. It does have the capability to carve 3D relief sculptures as in the picture below. You just need a 3D original to copy. 
Chicken/egg ?


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

I know It's 2,5 
But first I must make sculpture fort this jig on CNC ?.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

Over the years I've made many signs for gifts. They were well appreciated. I use the Sears pantograph.
John


----------

